# Tren A / Test Prop / Winny Cycle + PCT.....Double Check Please!!



## Boogz1218 (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm new here, but this is gonna be my 3rd cycle.  My first two were successful and about 2 years ago now, I just wasn't mentally in the place I am now.  I'm only taken long ester's before (Test E / Tren E), and never had the experience of the shorter esters.  After doing alot of research, for my specific goals, i've decided that in about 3-4 months I would like to do the cycle in the title.  This is how I have it layed out so far....

*9 Weeks On Cycle Total

Weeks 1-9
*_Test Prop - 100mg / EOD_
Aromasin - 10-15mg ED
HCG - 500iu 2x Week

*Weeks 1-8
*_Tren Ace - 100mg / EOD


_*Weeks 4-8*
_Winstrol - 50mg ED (Oral)


*Week*_*s 10-14
*_Aromasin 20/20/20/10 
Clomid 100/100/100/50

Liv 52 throughout cycle.

_I really would like honest feedback / opinions about this.  My diet has been consistently spot on for more than 3-4 months now, and i've made incredible progress w/ taking nothing but whey, fish oil, and a multi.  But it's that time again 

Any critique will be appreciated.  Especially on the PCT and the HCG.  I have a decently clear understanding of this, but would like to hear other's views.  Thanks!


----------



## pyes (May 17, 2011)

clomid is to high....what is it with this board and their pct protocal....ahahahah

i say up the test and tren a bit....300-400EW will really be mild...i say do 75mg ED ......that will put you at about 525mg/EW I try to keep the test a bit higher with tren and deca though.

winny should be thrown onto the last 6 weeks of your cycle. 4 weeks may be too short.

and clomid sould be 100/75/50/50...you can probably get away with a 3 week clomid...but do 4 weeks to be safe. run 200mg th e first 2 days...then follow the 100/75/50/50. this is just my opinion though.


----------



## Boogz1218 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I didn't have any sides on the Test/Tren E so my pct was really mild.  I'm expecting a bit more of a reaction out of the shorter esters from what I have read.  That's why i'm a bit cloudy on the clomid.  Any input on the HcG?  This is a compound I have not used before either.  Wondering is on cycle is enough, or if I should use it both on and during the first 2 weeks of the pct?  As far as the pinning ED goes, I am still romancing the idea.  I have read about alot of people using 100/100 3 days a week (Mon, Wed, Fri) and not pinning at all on weekends, and getting knockout results.  But then again, alot of what I read too says ED.


----------



## GMO (May 17, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> Thanks for the input, I didn't have any sides on the Test/Tren E so my pct was really mild.  I'm expecting a bit more of a reaction out of the shorter esters from what I have read.  That's why i'm a bit cloudy on the clomid.  Any input on the HcG?  This is a compound I have not used before either.  Wondering is on cycle is enough, or if I should use it both on and during the first 2 weeks of the pct?  As far as the pinning ED goes, I am still romancing the idea.  I have read about alot of people using 100/100 3 days a week (Mon, Wed, Fri) and not pinning at all on weekends, and getting knockout results.  But then again, alot of what I read too says ED.



You do not want to use hcg during PCT, as it suppresses LH function.  500iu x2/wk is just right.  You can up your test a bit and possibly your Tren since you've run it before, but it's up to you.  Pinning eod or ed is ideal for tren A as it keeps blood levels stable and side effects to a minimum.  Clomid is fine at 100/75/50/50...


----------



## Himik (May 17, 2011)

I would definitely recommend bumping test up to at least 150mg EOD, you want to run test at a higher dose than other compounds.


----------



## Boogz1218 (May 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> You do not want to use hcg during PCT, as it suppresses LH function.  500iu x2/wk is just right.  You can up your test a bit and possibly your Tren since you've run it before, but it's up to you.  Pinning eod or ed is ideal for tren A as it keeps blood levels stable and side effects to a minimum.  Clomid is fine at 100/75/50/50...



The Hcg is g2g from week 1-the end of the injection cycle then?  Or would you shorten that??  Since the clomid would run 3 days after the last test inject, you think I should cut the Hcg on the 8th week w/ the tren?  I appreciate all the feedback. Looking forward to a successful cycle.


----------



## Boogz1218 (May 17, 2011)

Hmm, Test 75mg Ed / Tren 50mg Ed??  Can these esters be put in slin needles for delt injection?  I've only used slin for winny before.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 18, 2011)

I'd go :

1-10 test E, frontload
2-10 tren ace
9-13 winny ed

cut up, take pics at week 13, start pct. All other esters have been cleared from the system.


----------



## GMO (May 18, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> Hmm, Test 75mg Ed / Tren 50mg Ed??  Can these esters be put in slin needles for delt injection?  I've only used slin for winny before.



You can pin them both EOD, just don't take weekends off like you stated in your post.

HCG is fine from week 1 until PCT begins...


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 17, 2014)

Boogz1218 said:


> Hmm, Test 75mg Ed / Tren 50mg Ed??  Can these esters be put in slin needles for delt injection?  I've only used slin for winny before.



I wouldn't seeing as how Winny is a water suspension if I remember correctly. Oil would take forever coming in and going out of that little needle. I've found 1.5" needles at about 23-25 gauge work great where ever you pin them.


----------

